
Quantum Entanglement Is a Misnomer - marcusKral
https://medium.com/@ngoni.murove/quantum-entanglement-is-a-misnomer-902304b9aad8
======
marcusKral
The term "Quantum entanglement" is a misnomer that creates conceptual
distortions. What we are observing is neither quantum in nature nor entangled.

